# Snake identification



## LippyM (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi there, 

Can someone please confirm if this is a brown tree snake or something else?
It was found on the Northern Beaches NSW.

Thanks!


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Mar 4, 2011)

Yes it is _Boiga irregularis_.


----------



## gillsy (Mar 4, 2011)

Yep Brown Tree Snake


----------



## LippyM (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks very much Snake Whisperer and Gillsy!
I thought it was but I really only know most 'common' snakes.

I could look at a million pictures and still be unable to spot subtle differences.


----------



## gillsy (Mar 4, 2011)

That quite common up north, but not as common down here, big give away is the big eyes, bulky head and very thin body 

It's really the only snake that looks like that.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Mar 4, 2011)

we get a few callouts for them in the northern beaches area,2 were inside houses.


----------



## BLACKY75 (Mar 4, 2011)

Yeah the boys are spot on, i shifted heaps of them up north in Port Douglas, When I was the local DMP holder . They have some great alias' up there too, like DOLLS EYE, SALMON BELLY, NIGHT TIGER along with all the expletives the local herp haters called them. They can be snappy little buggers too. Pulled one out of a toilet cistern one morning, poor sheila went for her morning dump and the dunny wouldn't stop running. She lifted the lid to find a good sized adult perched on top of the float staring back at her. So I got the call to untangle the cheeky bugga


----------



## fugawi (Mar 4, 2011)

I love these guys and green tree snakes, would love to get some pairs and see what colours and patterns you can get.


----------



## Jasper03 (Mar 5, 2011)

*Tree Snake in my garden*

I don`t want to sell or swap, I just want to know if anybody would like to take a tree snake from my garden.
I don`t like snakes, and my dogs will think its a big lizard and try to catch it.

Its been hanging around for weeks, we have a lot of lizards in the garden.

The snake catcher is not interested in coming out. So if anybody lives around Strathpine area, you are welcome to take my snake.


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 5, 2011)

What you need to do is wait until you see the snake. Once it turns up and you are watching it, stay a safe distance and call the catcher again. Tell him you can see the snake and you are watching it and they will come and remove it. But you must not take your eyes off it. It is nearly impossible to find a snake outside that a person is not watching.


----------



## gillsy (Mar 8, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> What you need to do is wait until you see the snake. Once it turns up and you are watching it, stay a safe distance and call the catcher again. Tell him you can see the snake and you are watching it and they will come and remove it. But you must not take your eyes off it. It is nearly impossible to find a snake outside that a person is not watching.


 
Fully agree, I wont go remove a snake unless they have their eyes on it.

I even get them to send me a pic as most people have camera phones now while half way there to ensure that they still know where it is.


----------

